# Fehmarn 2018



## fischhändler (16. April 2018)

hallo in die Runde,

 plane im Mai auf die Insel zu fahren.

 Wie wird gefangen?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Es wird gefangen... Baglimit ist möglich, aber nicht selbstverständlich... Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## paulbarsch (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ich bin auch ab dem 05.05 auf der Insel! Werde es aber nur auf meefos versuchen! Wenn das nichts wird , dann gehen sicherlich schon hornhechte!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## punkarpfen (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hi, ich war nach Ostern da und auf der Südwind hat fast jeder das Baglimit erreichen können. Auf welche Zielfische soll es denn gehen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Die Dorschfänge sind aktuell super, im Mai sollte der Hornhecht bereits da sein, eventuell noch Mefo (wegen Hornhecht meiner Meinung nach schwierig) und Platte läuft eh.

Also viel Spaß und einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## olli783 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Platte läuft eh.



Sind damit jetzt Stückzahlen gemeint, oder sind die Platten auch wieder gut im Futter?

 Wir sind nämlich vom 28.4.-11.5 vor Fehmarn, und da wollten ich den einen oder anderen Abend mal Ansitzen.


----------



## fischhändler (17. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

erst mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

 vielleicht trifft man sich ja auf der Insel.
 bin in Klausdorf auf dem Camping.

 Lg Euer Fischhändler


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Wir sind KW 20 dort.... Vorbereitet wird auf Dorsch, Platte, Hornhecht, Mefo....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



olli783 schrieb:


> Sind damit jetzt Stückzahlen gemeint, oder sind die Platten auch wieder gut im Futter?



Die Platten laufen in guten Größen und Stückzahlen, von der Fleischqualität wird es täglich besser. Ende April/ Anfang Mai sind die eigentlich wieder gut zu verwerten (Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren).

Übrigens sind die Dorschfänge aktuell überragend! Ich war gestern bei bestem Wetter zu einer kurzen Feierabendtour mit meinem Boot vor Fehmarn unterwegs. Dorsch ohne Ende, in allen Größen bis über 60cm. Fischanzeige teilweise  erschreckend- so viel war auf dem Bildschirm. Hätten wir alle maßigen  Fische entnommen, wäre der Angeltag verdammt schnell zu Ende gewesen.  Am Ende habe ich 4 Dorsche entnommen, hätten aber locker 15 Stück in 2 Stunden Angelzeit sein können (+ diverse Dorsche aus den "nicht vorhandenen" Jahrgängen).

Das könnte ein verdammt gutes Dorschjahr werden- hoffen wir mal, dass  die Fischer und Angler sich an die Spielregeln halten und wir dem Dorsch  eine Chance geben.


----------



## SaschokT (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Moin,

bin auch mitte Mai auf Fehrmarn. Ich wollte mal auf Dorsch und Platte vom Boot aus.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Ratschläge geben wo man die Fische zu dieser Zeit findet?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



SaschokT schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin auch mitte Mai auf Fehrmarn. Ich wollte mal auf Dorsch und Platte vom Boot aus.
> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Ratschläge geben wo man die Fische zu dieser Zeit findet?



Vom Kleinboot?


----------



## SaschokT (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Vom Kleinboot?


ja, wollte ein Boot mieten


----------



## buttweisser (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Fischerbandit, danke für die Infos. Ich fahre über Himmelfahrt zum Brandungsangeln an die Küste und im Herbst evtl. noch eine Woche mit Familie nach Fehmarn. Die Vorfreude auf die Ostsee und die Aussicht paar Fische an die Angel zu bekommen, find ich immer wieder geil.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



SaschokT schrieb:


> ja, wollte ein Boot mieten



Ich bin bis 12. Mai auf der Insel und werde hier sicherlich mal über Fangplätze und Wassertiefen/ Köder berichten. Also in der ersten Maiwoche hier einfach mal reinschauen.

Generell würde ich im Mai die Tiefen zwischen 12 und 17 m probieren, östlich der Untiefentonne Staberhuk geht eigentlich immer etwas an Dorsch. Auf dem Kartenplotter und Echolot einfach ein paar Kanten suchen und in Ruhe abfischen. Dabei die Strömungsrichtung beobachten.



buttweisser schrieb:


> Fischerbandit, danke für die Infos. Ich fahre über Himmelfahrt zum Brandungsangeln an die Küste und im Herbst evtl. noch eine Woche mit Familie nach Fehmarn. Die Vorfreude auf die Ostsee und die Aussicht paar Fische an die Angel zu bekommen, find ich immer wieder geil.



Ich bin ja auch in 2 Wochen oben und freue mich auch schon richtig. Gerade die Erlebnisse diese Woche Dienstag waren natürlich überragend, so dass es sicherlich ein geiles Angeljahr für uns Ostseeangler wird.


----------



## buttweisser (19. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ja das hoffe ich auch. Mein Anreise ist am 09.05. Richtung Festland Holstein, zu einem richtig guten Kumpel von der Küste. Ein Abstecher nach Fehmarn wird wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein. Ich hoffe, das wir tagsüber mit der Spinnrute auch mal paar Hornis überlisten können.


----------



## Aal-bert (26. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin auch ab 12.05. eine Woche auf Fehmarn mit Boot in der ehemaliger  Beeliz Werft. :vik:
Hat von Euch schon einer mal den Doppelgänger Wattwurm ausprobiert ? 
Würde mich interessieren ob der funktioniert.

Gruß Albert


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Aal-bert schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon einer mal den Doppelgänger Wattwurm ausprobiert ?
> Würde mich interessieren ob der funktioniert.



Moin Albert,

ja, die funktionieren! Ich habe damit schon Dorsche und Platte gefangen. Man muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass natürliche Wattwürmer bei unseren Vergleichen überlegen waren, aber viele Angler von uns haben den "Doppelgänger" als Alternative Köder in der Kiste. Das Problem sind beim Naturköderangeln die vielen kleinen Dorsche in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Aal-bert (28. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo Fischerbandit, danke für die Infos.
Will die auch als Alternative Köder mitnehmen.
Werde mir  dann ein Päckchen bestellen.
Freue mich schon auf Fehmarn. #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ich freue mich auch, am Freitag geht es endlich für 8 Tage los. Ich habe die Doppegänger auch als Alternative im Gepäck. Neben Dorsch ist aber auch Mefo und Hornhecht Zielfisch bei unserer Tour. Wenn wir aufgrund von starkem Wind nur unter Land fischen können, geht es mal auf Platte.


----------



## Aal-bert (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch, am Freitag geht es endlich für 8 Tage los. Ich habe die Doppegänger auch als Alternative im Gepäck. Neben Dorsch ist aber auch Mefo und Hornhecht Zielfisch bei unserer Tour. Wenn wir aufgrund von starkem Wind nur unter Land fischen können, geht es mal auf Platte.



Bei mir dauert es noch zwei Wochen bis es losgeht,
kannst ja mal hier kurz berichten was zur Zeit so um Fehmarn gefangen wird.
Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub und Petri heil.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Aal-bert schrieb:


> kannst ja mal hier kurz berichten was zur Zeit so um Fehmarn gefangen wird.



Das werde ich machen, klaro!



Aal-bert schrieb:


> Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub und Petri heil.



Danke! Hoffe der Wind hält sich an unsere Absprache im Zeitraum maximal 3 Bft zu pusten


----------



## Aal-bert (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Es soll ja laut Windfinder die nächste Tage etwas ruhiger werden.
Drücke euch die Daumen #6


----------



## fischhändler (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

bin nächste Woche in Klausdorf.
 Denke bei den Bedingungen wird bestimmt was gehen.
 Sind Boardies in Klausdorf?


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Gefühlt ist das halbe Anglerboard diesen Mai an der Ostsee


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Der Raps fängt an zu blühen und die Hornis warten schon . :m Für mich ist nur ein Tagestrip drin da ich über Pfingsten an der Hohenwarte in Thüringen bin . Werde aber sicher vorher mal nach Westermakelsdorf oder Wallnau fahren je nachdem wo und wie der Wind weht


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ab Sonntag für 10 Tage in Staberdorf. Aber mit der Familie und daher nur ein paar Angeltage mit dem Boot oder abends mal für ne Stunde mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, das es echt voll wird auf meiner Insel! 

Dorsch ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend vorhanden...Die Fangmeldungen sind bombastisch!

https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/posts/1947381705272274


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hoffen wir das mal ab dem 14. Mai...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ich habe noch nie so viel Fischanzeige auf dem Echolot gehabt, wie in diesem Jahr bzw. seit Oktober 2017! "Leider" auch viele kleine Dorsche um die 15cm dabei, was jedoch für die Zukunft hoffen lässt. Aber auch viele Dorsche, die von der Größe eigentlich zum nicht existierenden 2015'er Jahrgang zählen sollten. Ich denke zur Zeit wird jeder sein Baglimit erreichen...


----------



## Fr33 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

So langsam aber sicher schaue ich mal was ich so an Gerät mit auf die Insel schleppe. Ich liste mal auf was ich für 1 Woche vorgestellt habe. Ggf hab ich ne Angelart vergessen:

1) Dorscheln vom Kleinboot:
 - 270er Jigge mit bis zu 120Gr WG  / 4000er Daiwa
 - 270er Jigge mit 60gr WG / 3000er Daiwa 
 - 210er BC mit rund 30-40gr WG / 201er BC

2) Hornhecht/Mefo Küste:
 - 270er JIgge bis 60gr Wg / 3000er Daiwa
 - 240er + 270er Jigge bis 28gr + 35gr

3) Brandungangeln:
 420er Brandungsknoüüel mit 8000er Rolle 

Köder:
 Gummis, Krebse, Jigs, Chebu, MefoBlinker, Wobbler, Popper, Pilker, Natürködersysteme für die Brandung.

 Also ingesamm werden wohl 3 Spinnruten / 1 BC / 1 Brandungsrute dabei sein. 1-2 Ersatzrollen und eine Reisespinnrute packe ich noch ein.

 Sollte eig alles dabei sein.


----------



## hans albers (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

yap .. sollte hinhauen.

evtl. noch nen buttlöffel einpacken
falls der noch reinpasst..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ich angel zu 90% mit meiner Fenwicke Iron Fether II... Ich habe zwar auch noch eine Ersatzrute mit 120g WG dabei, aber nur als Reserve und für meine Kuttertour.

Will sagen, Du solltest mit Deiner Ausrüstung klarkommen #6


----------



## Alex76 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich angel zu 90% mit meiner Fenwicke Iron Fether II... Ich habe zwar auch noch eine Ersatzrute mit 120g WG dabei, aber nur als Reserve und für meine Kuttertour.
> 
> Will sagen, Du solltest mit Deiner Ausrüstung klarkommen #6



Kannst du vielleicht noch was zu der Fenwicke sagen, bzw. welche Länge und Wurfgewicht die hat.

Oh, sehe gerade die Preise - hat sich erledigt |kopfkrat

Danke
Alex


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Eigentlich gibt es die gar nicht mehr...

305cm mit 48g WG. Muss ja keine Fenwick sein, sondern sollte das nur eine Richtlinie sein. Also eine Spinnrute mit 50g WG und in 300cm ist für das Kleinbootangeln optimal (ich fische gerne sehr leicht), denn in der Regel reichen Gewichte zwischen 30g und 40g, gerade jetzt im Frühjahr bei 12m bis 14m Wassertiefe, teilweise ja noch flacher. In den Abendstunden fische ich auch bei 6 bis 9m Wassertiefe.


----------



## Alex76 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es die gar nicht mehr...
> 
> 305cm mit 48g WG. Muss ja keine Fenwick sein, sondern sollte das nur eine Richtlinie sein. Also eine Spinnrute mit 50g WG und in 300cm ist für das Kleinbootangeln optimal (ich fische gerne sehr leicht), denn in der Regel reichen Gewichte zwischen 30g und 40g, gerade jetzt im Frühjahr bei 12m bis 14m Wassertiefe, teilweise ja noch flacher. In den Abendstunden fische ich auch bei 6 bis 9m Wassertiefe.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## elbfänger (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Moin Leute,

kann mir einer sagen ob die Hornis schon da sind?

Viele Grüße


----------



## titi2 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ich wollte nochmal was zur Ausrüstung sagen: Ich weiß zwar das man in letzter Zeit nur noch "niedliche" Kleindorsche an den Haken bekommt, aber je nach Wetterlage sind dann auch gern mal plötzlich die großen da. Und wenn man dann an Pilker plus Beifänger 3 80er Dorsche an der Angel hat ist das mit den "leichten" Ruten so eine Sache ....
Den Köder kann man zwar dank geflochtener Schnur meist noch anbieten, aber wenn man richtige Brocken dran hat ist das nicht lustig mit 50g Wurfgewicht Ruten.
Und auch wenn die Strömung zB direkt nach starken Winden noch sehr stark ist, gibt es Bedingungen wo man schon mal 200g braucht um in 10-15m richtig fischen zu können. Ja ich weiß das ist nicht der normale Angeltag aber es kommt vor und gerade dann gibt es oft die etwas besseren Fische.
Bei Ententeichwetter und Beißflaute sind dagegen die leichten Ruten von Vorteil weil man hier die Köder wesentlich feinfühliger präsentieren kann.
Naja bei dem heutigen Baglimit ist das wahrscheinlich egal, denn wenn man mal einen dieser besonderen Tage erwischt, muss man ja auch nach 5 Fischen nach Hause fahren


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Es gibt nicht nur niedliche Kleindorsche- zur Zeit werden auch viele Dorsche bis 80cm gefangen. Natürlich sind auch viele Dorsche um die 50cm dabei, doch gerade dass sind doch die "Küchendorsche". Die machen auch an der Spinnrute Spaß. Ich habe natürlich für stärkere Driften auch eine Rute bis 100g an Bord, doch zu 90% ist die Spinnrute vom Kleinboot ausreichend.

200g habe ich vom Kleinboot im Bereich um Fehmarn noch nie benötigt, zumindest nicht in Küstennähe.

Das Baglimit zu erreichen, ist momentan nicht wirklich schwer- es liegt jedoch auch an uns, wie und wann wir das Baglimit erreichen . Als "Einheimischer" fällt es mir natürlich leichter, zu sagen "bei 2 bis 3 Dorschen ist Schluss", das ist mir klar!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

3 Beifänger hat schon etwas von einem Trawler :q


----------



## Gambolputty (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 3 Beifänger hat schon etwas von einem Trawler :q



"Ich angle nicht, ich trawle"
Vielleicht ja DIE Lösung, um das Baglimit zu umgehen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

So, erster kurzer Bericht. Heute knapp 3 Stunden draussen gewesen. Wir konnten zu zweite 9 Dorsche Ü50 entnehmen, insgesamt zu zweit knapp 30 Dorsche. Beste Fangtiefe zwisschen 12m und 14m. Am besten funktionierten Gufis in Orange und Braun.

Angelplatz war Staberhuk. Läuft also....


----------



## Fr33 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Oha... das steigert die Erwartungskurve aber massiv


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Pünktlich zur Anreise wird das Wetter nxt Woche bischen schlechter. Man kann ja nicht alles planen - aber kennt jmd ne gute Seite um sich die vorr. Windverhältnisse mal anzuschauen?


----------



## fischhändler (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Wetterprognosen für nächste Woche sind doch gar nicht so schlecht.

 die wind abgewannte Seite geht immer


----------



## hendry (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Pünktlich zur Anreise wird das Wetter nxt Woche bischen schlechter. Man kann ja nicht alles planen - aber kennt jmd ne gute Seite um sich die vorr. Windverhältnisse mal anzuschauen?



https://www.windfinder.com


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

www.dmi.dk  ==> havprognoser

Kurzer Zwischenbericht der letzten Tage.

Smastag: Keine Drift, schwieriges angeln, aber 2 gute Dorsche Ü60, viele kleinere

Sonntag: Kuttertour mit der MS Einigkeit. Viele, viele Dorsche in allen Größen, super Angeltag

Montag: Viele Seemeilen gerissen, aber nach 5 Stunden Baglimit mit Dorschen Ü50 erreicht. Wieder viele kleinere Dorsche.

Dorsch ist da, in allen Größen in guter Stückzahl.

Läuft aktuell. Leider Ostwind, mal sehen ob wir die kommenden Tage raus können.

Aktuell stehen die Dorsche jeden Tag woanders und in unterschiedlichen Tiefen. Tendenz aber zwischen 12 Meter und 14 Meter


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Gilt da eigentlich immernoch dass alles auf Orange beisst? Oder kann man getrost die Zander Gummis in Braun, SIlber, Grün usw. auch mit an die Küste karren?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Rot und Motoroil beim Gufi, bei Pilker die UV Pilker in 50g von Eisele in orange und gelb orange.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

So Weissfisch /aka Hering) usw. Farben laufen gar nicht?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fr33 schrieb:


> So Weissfisch /aka Hering) usw. Farben laufen gar nicht?



Wir haben zwischendurch auch andere Farben ausprobiert, jedoch mit wenig Erfolg. Was aber ja nicht heißt, dass die nicht laufen. Der Glaube an den Köder spielt ja auch eine gewisse Rolle... ;-)


----------



## fischhändler (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Re Köderfarben
 kann ich nur bestätigen
 Motoroil bei Sonne
 schwarz rot bei bedeckt

 vom Prinzip reichen die beiden farben

 @Sascha hab genug dabei
 hab ne Sonderschicht in meiner ködermanufaktur gemacht::g:g:g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Heute haben wir relativ früh abgebrochen, da der Ostwind gegen späten vormittag zugelegt hat. Am Huk ging schon eine ordentliche Welle, so dass wir beschlossen hatten, in den hafen zurückzukehren. Dorsche gab es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Wann 09.05.2018
Kutter: MS Silverland aus Burgstaaken
Wetter: Sonne, Sonne, Sonne
Wind: erst 3 Bft aus Ost, später zunehmend 4- 5 Bft aus Ost
Wo : Nordöstlich Sagasbank bis Dahmeshöved
Köder : Alles aus der Kiste und das ist viel  
Wer : Ikke und ein paar Kumpels
Angel-/ Fangtiefe: 10 bis 14 Meter
Fänge : 3 Dorsche zum mitnehmen bei mir, die anderen auch ein paar.  Insgesamt bei uns aber auch viele kleinere Dorsche, die noch wachsen  dürfen. Die ganz großen blieben heute leider aus, aber es war trotzdem  sehr kurzweilig und wir hatten insgesamt viel Spaß!

 Heute bin ich mit Thomas Lüdtke und der MS Silverland rausgefahren und habe bei  schönstem Wetter einen super Angeltag auf der Ostsee erlebt. Alle Angler an Bord haben Dorsche gefangen. Der  Dorsch ist in guten Stückzahlen und allen Größen hier oben in der Ostsee  vorhanden und wartet auf euch. Fast jeder Stopp brachte Fisch an Bord.

Vielen Dank an www.hochseeangeln-fehmarn.de/ für diesen tollen Angeltag.

Unterwegs haben wir auch noch die MS Südwind mit Willi Lüdtke getroffen und auch die Marine hat auf uns aufgepasst.

Noch eine persönliche Anmerkung an die Kleinbootangler und bitte ohne  Diskussion hier. Bitte achtet auf den aktuellen Wetterbericht. Heute  waren kleine Schlauchboote und GFK Boote mit 6 PS Motoren und bei  Ostwind der Stärke 4 Bft bis 5 Bft sehr weit draußen auf der Ostsee, die  Besatzung zudem teilweise ohne Rettungswesten unterwegs. Ist das  wirklich ein Fisch wert? Bitte achtet auf Eure Sicherheit! Danke!


----------



## Aal-bert (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Noch zwei Tage dann sind wir endlich auf Fehmarn, hoffe das Fetter
macht mit.  :vik:
Wenn dann noch ein paar gute Dofsche da sind, was will man(n)
mehr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ich war heute mal alleine auf dem Wasser, die Dorsche standen bei 13 bis 14 Meter. Einer von 54cm hat den Weg in die Kiste gefunden, ca. 30 bis 40 kleinere dürfen noch wachsen.


Köder runter und Rute krumm, leider viele kleinere Gesellen unterwegs. Lediglich einer hat sich für die Heimfahrt qualifiziert.

Angelzeit ca. 2,5 Stunden. Da die Wetterexperten Gewitter angekündigt hatten und sich plötzlich der Wind von einer 4 Bft aus Ost auf Flaute änderte, hatte ich mich entschieden die Ausfahrt abzubrechen. Eine gute Entscheidung, denn eine Stunde später nahm der Wind zu und das angekündigte Gewitter ging über Fehmarn nieder.

So sieht es übrigens um Fehmarn aktuell unter Wasser aus

https://youtu.be/kbQtqnaw80g


Danke für das geile Video Ulli!


----------



## Fr33 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Abend,

wie schaut es eig mit Wattwürmern zum Brandungsangeln auf Fehmarn aus? Da gibt's doch sicherlich nen Shop oder? Muss man die vorbestellen? Was gibt's Alternativ für die Brandungsrute? Fischfetzen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Eigentlich sind die verfügbar, aber ich würde grundsätzlich (insbesondere größere Mengen!) vorbestellen.


Erhältlich sind Wattis bei Baltic Kölln in Burgstaaken, Heiligenhafen und beim Angelhus in Burg.


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hi, als Ergänzung noch das Angelsportcenter in Heiligenhafen. Wenn du aber sichergehen möchtest, dann würde ich kurz vorher anrufen. Das Video ist ja der Hammer. Der Dorsch ist da!

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Gibt es vernünftige Alternativköder? Tauwurm wird wohl nicht gehen oder?  (Sry Meeres-Neuling)


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hi,  als Alternativen gehen Seeringelwürmer, die mMn. etwas schlechter fangen, dafür aber besser halten und Sandaale, die auch gerne von Dorsch,  Wittling und Steinbutt genommen werden. Die sollte man vor dem Auswurf aber mit etwas Garn sichern. Viele Brandungsangler sichern den Wattwurm auch mit einem Stück Seeringelwurm. Tauwürmer werden zwar von manchen Anglern erfolgreich an der Ostsee eingesetzt, aber ich würde sie eher als Notköder sehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ich frage halt, da wir am Sonntag hoch fahren. Sind von So-So da und haben lediglich für 1 Tag kein Boot. Den Tag wollten wir ggf an der Brandung nutzen.....  Bevor wir dann nen halben Tag auf Wattwurm Beschaffungstour gehen, dachte ich sowas wie TK Garnelen, Fischfetzen usw. geht auch.


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hi, Baltic in Heiligenhafen hat so ziemlich jeden Tag auf. Auch Sonntags!
Holt euch die Würmer einen Tag vorher und lagert sie im Kühlschrank. In allen Angelgeschäften in Heiligenhafen und auf Fehmarn wird man gut beraten und man bekommt gute Tipps, wo und wie gerade gefangen wird.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

seeringler, 
aber die bieten auch nicht alle läden an...


(am besten, ne kombi aus beiden..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Heute gab es für uns Dorsche über und unter Wasser. 



  Wir haben heute unsere Waterwolf 5 Minuten laufen lassen- vor Fehmarn  gibt es aktuell Dorsche satt! Den Trupp konnten wir auf dem Echolot 3  bis 4 Meter über Grund erkennen und waren nicht sicher, ob es sich bei  der Anzeige auf unserem Echolot wirklich um Dorsche handeln würde. Das  Video bestätigt das jedoch und wir konnten tatsächlich auch noch 2 Stück  aus diesem Trupp ans Band locken. Die Wassertiefe lag bei 14 Meter, wir  fischten in der Nähe von Staberhuk.


Das Video zeigt auf jeden  Fall, dass aktuell viele Dorsche vorhanden sind und wir Angler nur aktiv  jagende Dorsche fangen können- denn die meisten Dorsche in unserem  Video haben unseren Köder einfach ignoriert! Das macht aber unser Hobby  doch auch irgendwie spannend, oder?


----------



## Aal-bert (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

So sind jetzt auch angekommen, heute die erste Ausfahrt,
Wind bis Mittag ca.4 Bf. Südost, ab 14 Uhr zunehmend auf 5.
Unterland ein paar Plattfisch geangelt, sind aber ganz schön abgemagert #q. Ab Dienstag soll der Wind nachlassen dann  hoffe ich ein paar Dorsche zu fangen. Stabbrhuck war heute zu windig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Wir hatten letzte Woche ein paar Platten als Beifang auf gummi, die waren alle von guter Qualität. Allerdings haben wir die auch in tieferen Regionen gefangen, eventuell lag es daran.


Der Wind kommt diese Woche ja aus nördlichen Richtungen, so dass unter Umständen ja vor Meeschendorf/ Staberdorf bei 8 bis 12 Meter ein Versuch auf Dorsch möglich ist. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Aal-bert (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ja morgen dreht der Wind, Staberhuck war bis jetzt nicht gut, zu viel Wind aber morgen soll es gut werden. Bin mal gespannt was da geht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Du solltest jetzt eine Mail von mir haben .


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Aal-bert (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Wetter ist zur Zeit super, Dorsch muss man suchen, 
nach ein paar guten Tips haben wir auch dann welche gefunden.
Was mich freut das sehr  viele kleine dabei sind, die schwimmen alle wieder, die holen wir nächstes Jahr.

Lars vielen Dank noch mal. #6


----------



## GreenMonsta (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin Anfang Juni auf der Insel und möchte auf Hornis fischen. Sollte doch klappen zu der Zeit oder...? 
An welcher Ecke sollte ich es denn versuchen? 
Habt ihr einen Tipp?
Ich möchte nur vom Ufer fischen mit der Spin/Spiro Rute. 
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Lg,Benny


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Aal-bert schrieb:


> Wetter ist zur Zeit super, Dorsch muss man suchen,
> nach ein paar guten Tips haben wir auch dann welche gefunden.
> Was mich freut das sehr  viele kleine dabei sind, die schwimmen alle wieder, die holen wir nächstes Jahr.
> 
> Lars vielen Dank noch mal. #6




Sehr gerne- und nächstes Jahr klappt das dann auch mit unserem Bierchen #6.


Ich bin in 2019 ab 03.Mai für 8 Tage auf der Insel- ist nämlich schon gebucht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich bin Anfang Juni auf der Insel und möchte auf Hornis fischen. Sollte doch klappen zu der Zeit oder...?
> An welcher Ecke sollte ich es denn versuchen?
> Habt ihr einen Tipp?
> ...




Moin Benny,


wenn Du eine Wathose hast, würde ich es bei ruhigem und sonnigem Wetter in Gold/ Fehmarn probieren.


Ansonsten in Wulfen bzw. Fehmarnsund.


----------



## GreenMonsta (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Moin Benny,
> 
> 
> wenn Du eine Wathose hast, würde ich es bei ruhigem und sonnigem Wetter in Gold/ Fehmarn probieren.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort,Wathose habe ich natürlich dabei 
Hoffe es klappt. 
Wenn nicht würde ich auch etwas von der Insel Runter fahren oder auch direkt eine Wohnung in Richtung Dahme/Neustadt nehmen #c

Lg,Benny


----------



## buttweisser (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ein guter Freund aus dem Norden und ich waren über Himmelfahrt 3 Tage in der Brandung, davon einen auf Fehmarn.

An diesem Tag haben wir nachmittags Hornhechte gefangen, bzw. nur mein Kumpel. Bei mir sind alle wieder ausgestiegen. So eine Sauerei. 

Am Abend ging es dann mit der Brandungsrute in den Norden der Insel. Hier gab es zwar viel Butt, aber zu 95% waren sie nur 10-20cm lang, also haben nur wir die Kinderstube erwischt.

Im Herbst wird dann alles besser. 


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fr33 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind nach 7 Tagen wieder heil zu Hause angekommen. Wir hatten echt sau Glück mit dem Wetter und waren eig jeden Tag mit dem Boot draußen.

Ich lass mal Platte, Hornhecht und Mefo weg - Ziel war eig der Dorsch. Und ja wir haben welche gefangen. Dafür dass wir zum ersten mal da waren war es nicht schlecht - aber so ganz der Knoten geplatzt ist nicht. Im Grunde sind wir jedesmal mit den 15 PS bis nach Staberhuk gedüst. Die Fischernetze (ka wie die liegen und welche da verbunden sind) zeigen eig schon da hier was zu holen sein muss. Die vielen Boote in der Nähe ebenso. Wir haben unseren Fisch gefangen und da wir selektiv geangelt haben haben wir das Baglimit auch nicht voll bekommen. Wir hatten viele Dorsche zw. 37-45cm. Einen knapp 70er und ein paar 50er-55er. Aber auch viele Driften wo nichts ging. So richtige Dorsch Rudel wie man meint gab es nicht. Auch das Echo zeigte wenig an. Aber es war schön und mal ne andere Angellei. Schöne Ecke da!

Wir hatten als Fazit viel zu viel Angelkram dabei. 2 Spinnruten und eine kleine Ködertasche hätte gereicht. Haben aber einige Vorfächer (selbstgebunden) an den Netzen ?! / Steine verballert, sodass wir abends nachbinden mussten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Moin,


danke für Deinen Bericht!

Es  ist schon schwierig, die (guten) Dorsche zu finden. Natürlich gibt es in diesem Jahr fast überall Dorsche, jedoch auch viele kleine.

Ich habe mir in den vielen Jahren vor Fehmarn einige Hotspots gesucht, teilweise sind die nur 50m mal 50m groß. Wenn Du da raus bist, ist mit den Bissen sofort vorbei. So fahre ich meine Plätze ab, bis ich den Fisch gefunden habe. Diese Möglichkeit hat man natürlich nicht, wenn man nur gelegentlich und mit einem Mietboot rausfährt. Gerade mit 15 PS kann man ja nicht so viel Strecke machen. Allerdings hattet Ihr ja anscheinend ein wenig Erfolg und - das ist für mich immer die Hauptsache - ein paar schöne Tage und viel Spaß.

Ich denke es gehört auch sehr viel Erfahrung zum Dorschangeln dazu. Einfach Köder runter und einen Biss gibt es zwar auch noch, aber am Ende des Tages haben in der Regel immer die selben Angler die meisten Fische. Köderführung und Bisserkennung sind entscheidend.

Zu viel Gerödel habe ich auch immer dabei...

Ich verlasse mich auch nicht immer auf das Echolot, aber Fischanzeige beruhigt und motiviert. Genauso fange ich Fische, obwohl es 30 Minuten keine Fischanzeige gab.

Viele Angelboote an einem Platz bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig viele Fische. Netze sind hingegen ein guter Anhaltspunkt. Aber auch dannn muss mn die richtige Seite von den Netzen finden, wo der Fisch steht.

Solltet Ihr noch einmal hochfahren, meldet Euch rechtzeitig bei mir. Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann, stehe ich mal als Guide zur Verfügung und zeige Euch gerne ein paar schöne Angelplätze.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Moin,
War die Tage direkt morgens um halb 7 draußen auf Dorsch. Habe da so ein paar Stellen hier, an denen es auch echt gut klappte. 3 Driften und dreimal wurde der Köder direkt beim Runterlassen attackiert.
Bei der vierten Deift wars dann auf einmal Tot. Kein Fisch mehr auf dem Echolot, keine Bisse mehr, gar nichts. Auch an anderen Stellen nicht.

Spannend so ein plötzlicher Wechsel im Beißverhalten ;+

Gruß


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hi, ich habe ähnliches erlebt, sobald Tümmler aufgetaucht sind.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Guten Morgen,

hoffentlich geht es nxt Jahr wieder hin. Aber muss das ab Juli wohl bisschen anders absprechen - kann die Frau daheim ja nicht mit dem Zwerg sitzen lassen 


Ich muss sagen, das Schonmaß von 38cm ist aus meiner Sicht zu niedrig angesetzt. Waren ein paar Angler da die mit 38-40cm ihr Baglimit erfüllt haben. Aber erst so ab 45+ eher 50cm hat man nicht nur Kopf und Karkasse. Ggf sollten sich einige Angler da mal Gedanken zu machen ob man wirklich das Baglimit ausreizt mit 38er Fischen....


----------



## Olli 850 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo Fisherbandit1000,
wenn alles klappt sind wir nächstes Jahr wieder dort.Gerne werden wir dann auf dein Angebot zurück kommen.Denke für das erste Mal war es schon okay - jeder hat was gefangen das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## hans albers (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



> ich muss sagen, das Schonmaß von 38cm ist aus meiner Sicht zu niedrig  angesetzt. Waren ein paar Angler da die mit 38-40cm ihr Baglimit erfüllt  haben. Aber erst so ab 45+ eher 50cm hat man nicht nur Kopf und  Karkasse. Ggf sollten sich einige Angler da mal Gedanken zu machen ob  man wirklich das Baglimit ausreizt mit 38er Fischen....



...#6


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ich werde morgen mal für einen Tag auf die Insel fahren und hoffe ein paar Silberpfeile zu verhaften . Da der Wind aus Ost kommt wollte ich es erstmal in Teichhof oder Niobe versuchen . Bei zu viel Wind dann nach Westermakelsdorf ausweichen . Mal sehen ob etwas geht


----------



## carphunter08 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hi, ich war über Pfingsten auf Fehmarn. Zwar kein reiner Angelurlaub aber ich dufte ne Angel und ein paar Köder mitnehmen. ;-)
Samstag  ging es mit der Wathose zu den Hornis. Da ich noch nie zuvor auf  Hornhechte geangelt hatte, hab ich mir auch nicht sonderlich große  Hoffnungen gemacht. Zwei gute gingen aber tatsächlich ans Band. Wirklich  klasse Sportfische, bin gespannt wie sie geräuchert schmecken werden.  Mehr war leider nicht zu holen. Glaube fast, dass ich vllt. zu spät am  Wasser gewesen bin und es vormittags bis mittag besser gelaufen wäre  aber wie gesagt, der Kurzurlaub war nicht auf's Angeln ausgerichtet.  Trotzdem will ich mich nicht beschweren.
Für Sonntag hatten  wir uns ein Boot gemietet, um die Küste Fehmarns zu erkunden. Ein paar  Driften zum Angeln waren auch hierbei möglich. Gleich bei der ersten  Drift kam ein kleiner Dorsch bis zur Oberfläche, durfte natürlich sofort  wieder kehrt machen. Die Driften danach gab es keinen Kontakt mehr.  Viele Boote vor Ort, bedeuten nicht zwingend, dass auch gefangen wird.  Auf dem Mietboot war zwar ein Echolot verbaut aber ich hatte  vorsichtshalber doch mein eigenes mitgenommen. Dies sollte sich im  Tagesverlauf noch bezahlt machen. Auf Fischanzeige brauch man sich  meiner Meinung nach nicht versteifen. Unterwasserstrukturen wollen  gefunden werden, wie z.B. Kanten, Erhebungen, Krautfelder etc. und genau  das war mit dem Echo auf dem Charterboot nicht möglich. Mit meinem  jedoch schon und so kamen doch noch etwa 10 Fische an die Oberfläche, wo  von drei sogar den Weg ins Boot fanden.
Alles in allem ein super Wochenende, denn auch das Ferienhaus war klasse, Wetter passte und die Fischis spielten in der kurzen Zeit ebenfalls mit.
Vielen  Dank an dieser Stelle ans Anglerboard, denn hier gab's so einiges zu  lesen. Ein außerordentliches Dankeschön gebührt darüberhinaus Lars, der  sich ich der Ecke bestens auskennt und so manch wertvolle Erfahrung mit  mir/uns geteilt hat. 



Der Bootsvermieter meinete im Übrigen, dass er den ganzen Hype um den Dorsch nicht nachvollziehen kann "alle wollen nur Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch..." Steinbutt ist wohl schwer im kommen, die Fischer haben schon etliche Tonnen gefangen. Mit der Angel sind die wohl auch sehr gut zu erbeuten (Tobse etc.).


Viele Grüße


----------



## King_Fisher (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

"Der Bootsvermieter meinete im Übrigen, dass er den ganzen Hype um den Dorsch nicht nachvollziehen kann "alle wollen nur Dorsch Dorsch Dorsch..." Heilbutt ist wohl schwer im kommen, die Fischer haben schon etliche Tonnen gefangen. Mit der Angel sind die wohl auch sehr gut zu erbeuten (Tobse etc.)."


Du meinst wohl Steinbutt!?!? #c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



carphunter08 schrieb:


> Ein außerordentliches Dankeschön gebührt darüberhinaus Lars, der  sich ich der Ecke bestens auskennt und so manch wertvolle Erfahrung mit  mir/uns geteilt hat.




Sehr gerne und ich freue mich, dass ich Euch ein wenig helfen konnte!  Ward ihr eigentlich zu viert auf dem Boot am Pfingstsonntag? Mir kam ein  Mietboot in der Hafenausfahrt entgegen und die Beschreibung paaste auf  das von Dir beschriebene Meitboot- da bin ich gerade mit meiner Famile  rausgefahren, allerdings ohne Angeln, sondern nur ein Spaßtour mit den  Kindern. Die Wellen waren dafür genau richtig #6.

Ich denke auch, dass Du bzw. der Vermieter eher den Steinbutt meint.  Steinbutt ist wirklich in guten Mengen vorhanden und sicherlich eine  Alternative. Aber mein Zielfisch Nummer 1 ist und bleibt der Dorsch und  da lasse ich mir auch nicht reinreden. Ich denke so geht es vielen von  uns.

Jeder sollte seinen "Lieblingsfisch" beangeln dürfen, auch wenn es  sicherlich vom Vermieter ein gutgemeinter Hinweis sein sollte.

Eventuell sehen wir uns ja 2019 in meiner zweiten Heimat und es klappt mit einer gemeinsamen Angeltour!


----------



## carphunter08 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo.
Ja sorry, mein Fehler, natürlich meinte ich Steinbutt. War schon etwas spät und ich hab nicht nochmal drüber gelesen. ;-)
Sollte auch lediglich ein Hinweis sein. Für die ein zwei mal, die ich im Jahr an der Ostsee bin, ist es auch (noch) keine Alternative. 



Ja, wir waren zu viert auf dem Boot (allerdings drei Nichtangler) und waren gegen 16Uhr zurück im Hafen. Denke wir haben die Zeit zur Rückkehr gut abgepasst, denn der Wind legte ja nochmal ne Schippe drauf. Nach meinem Empfinden, müssen auf eine 5m Konsole mit 50PS nicht zwingend 4 Erwachsene rauf, auch wenn es bis 4Pers zugelassen ist. Bei den Schlauchbootfahrern mit ihren 5PS kann ich auch nur den Kopf schütteln. Bei Wind und Welle sollte die eigene Sicherheit im Fokus stehen, da muss man nicht allzu weit von der Küste weg!


@Lars
wäre klasse, wenn wir mal eine gemeinsame Tour starten könnten, gern auch im Sommer/Herbst. 



Viele Grüße


----------



## GreenMonsta (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

So,morgen früh sind wir auf der Insel. Wetter soll wohl passen,denn wir haben ein Boot gemietet. 
Ich hoffe das wir um den Sund herum noch Hornis fangen können. 
Nebenbei werfen wir noch eine Rute auf Platte aus. 
Gibt es aktuelle Fänge in der Gegend? Weiß jemand ob noch Hornis da sind?
Einen tollen Tipp habe ich schon von Lars erhalten,mal sehen ob es klappt. 

Lg Benny


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss ja sagen, mit Gummis auf Platte war auch spaßig - aber man hatte viele Bisse und kaum Fische die hängen geblieben sind. Gut die Kammeraden haben auch kleine Mäuler.

Kann mir einer mal sagen, wass das hier für Platte sind ?!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnwZL_sEusU

Wenn ich mir die Futterluke so anschaue sind das keine "Flundern" --- eher ne Butt Art oder?


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Steht doch da Flounder = Flunder.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Die Flundern die ich kenne haben definitiv nicht so ne Futterluke dass da ein großer Bucktail Jig verschwindet....


----------



## ChrisHH (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

_Summer Flounder bei den Amis: Paralichthys dentatus_

_unsere Europäische Flunder dagegen: __Platichthys flesus_


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich muss ja sagen, mit Gummis auf Platte war auch spaßig - aber man hatte viele Bisse und kaum Fische die hängen geblieben sind. Gut die Kammeraden haben auch kleine Mäuler.
> 
> ...




Moin Moin,


In dem Video angelt man mit Bauchspeck als Köder |bigeyes
Hast das mal jemand auf LL probiert und ist es tatsächlich fängig ? #c


Gruß und Petri,


Stefan


----------



## Mittelhesse (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Guten Morgen Fehmarn Fans. 
Wir sind zu zweit vom 21.-28.07. auf der Insel. 
Wir wollen mit dem Boot raus. Drei oder vier Tage.
Wir könnten ein Boot mieten. 
Aber es wäre uns lieber wenn wir bei einem Boardi mitfahren könnten. ( Benzin würden wir übernehmen und ggf weitere Kosten )
Wenn jemand möchte, bitte PN .
Gruß Jörg. |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo Zusammen,

 wir überlegen uns ob wir nxt Jahr nicht wieder nach Fehmarn fahren. War alles in allem ein entspanntes Angeln. Mal was Neues aufprobiert und hat Spaß gemacht. Haben jetzt nicht die halbe Ostsee aufgeräumt - aber das war nie unser Ziel. 

 Wann ist denn die Beste Zeit da oben? Zielfisch wäre Dorsch, Platte und ggf Steinbutt. Kann man da sagen, dass es in gewissen Monaten besser ist?

 Wettertechnisch waren wir ja echt verwöhnt und konnten jeden Tag raus. Einmal bei BF 3-4 war es bischen ungemütlich... aber ging.


----------



## robi_N (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Ich war am Anfang des Jahres auf Fehmarn. Wir haben bei Schnee und -2°C bis zur Hüfte im Wasser gestanden. Den Fischen war glaube ich genau so kalt wie uns.
Ich habe über den Ausflug mit dem "Reisenden" einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben mit Infos zu guten Spots für Meerforellen und Platten!


http://köderschlacht.de/fehmarn-februar/


Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn die Beste Zeit da oben? Zielfisch wäre Dorsch, Platte und ggf Steinbutt. Kann man da sagen, dass es in gewissen Monaten besser ist?




Mai ist eigentlich immer eine gute Zeit, aber auch September. Ist aber natülich abhängig vom Wetter...


----------



## Mittelhesse (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Moin. 
Wie weiter oben bereits angemerkt, sind wir zu zweit im Juli 
auf der Insel. 
Wir wollten eigentlich ungerne auf einen Kutter. 
Ich hebe jetzt schon bei zwei Bootsvermietungen angefragt. 
Bei dem einen kann man erst eine Woche vor der Reise buchen.
Das macht wenig Sinn. Da ist dann das Boot doch vergeben. 
Der Andere hat keinen Kartenplotter mit Hotspots. 
Das wäre für uns aber wichtig, da Neulinge auf Fehmarn. 
Hat jemand einen Tip wegen einer Bootsvermietung.
Gruß Jörg.;+


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Www.erlebnis-meer.de   sind alle Vermieter aufgeführt. Hotspots brauch man dieses Jahr eh nicht. Fisch ist überall. Ein paar Tipps kann ich auch noch beisteuern....


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hi,
beachte auch, dass du nur bis zu einer bestimmten Windstärke ein Boot bekommst. Bei starkem Wind bleiben nur noch Kutter und Brandung als Alternative.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mittelhesse (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Vielen Dank Fisherbandit. 
Dann nehmen wir ein Boot.
Wir fahren dann ja von Burgtiefe raus. 
Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich dankbar.
Gerne auch per PM.
Gruß Jörg.


----------



## Olli 850 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo Mittelhesse,
weiß nicht wo ihr wegen Boot gefragt habt aber Beelitz ist eine gute Anlaufstelle.Hatten dort wie Fr33 schon schrieb eine Woche ein Boot gemietet allerdings schon weit voraus gebucht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*



Mittelhesse schrieb:


> Wir fahren dann ja von Burgtiefe raus.
> Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich dankbar.



Mein Boot liegt ja auch in Burgtiefe...

Zur Zeit kuriere ich noch meinen Kreubandriss aus und komme nicht aufs Wasser. Aber bis Juli will ich wieder so fit sein, dass ich raus komme. Bin mit der Reha gut im Zeitplan.

Wann genau seid Ihr bei uns hier oben? Dann kann ich Dir wirklich aktuelle Tipps geben.

Viele Grüße


Lars


----------



## Mittelhesse (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hi Lars. 
Gute Besserung !
Wir sind vom 21.-28.07. da. 
Auf dem Wasser sind wir 22.,24.,26.07.
Gruß Jörg.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Moin . War jemand die Tage mit dem Boot draußen ? Haben uns für Samstag ein Boot gemietet aber der Wind dreht jeden Tag und macht uns ein wenig Sorgen . Zwei nicht gerade seefeste Frauen mit an Bord und nur anfüttern wollen die beiden auch nicht


----------



## Mittelhesse (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Moin Gemeinde. 
Wir fahren ja am Samstag auf die Insel. 
Wie läuft es zur Zeit ? 
Ich vermute mal das der Dorsch tief steht. 
Gruß Jörg.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Läuft richtig gut . Hatten uns bei Gert Beelitz ein Boot gemietet und es auf Plattfisch abgesehen . Haben von der Brücke aus das Boot auf ca. 5 bis 6 Meter Tiefe treiben lassen . Mit Buttlöffel hat es richtig Spaß gemacht aber auch an den "toten" Ruten immer wieder Fisch am Band . Die anderen Angler die wir nach der Tour getroffen haben hatten alle ihr Baglimit an Dorsch ausgeschöpft . Dorsch war gut in Richtung Staberdorf auf 12 Meter Tiefe |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Hallo Jörg,


so, ich war nach meiner Knieverletzung gestern das erste Mal seit 2 Monaten wieder (kurz) auf dem Wasser- und sehr erfolgreich...

Der Dorsch steht aktuell bei 18,5 Meter, östlich der Untiefentonne Staberhuk- wobei Dorsch überall zu fangen ist. Leider auch viele untermassige. Ich empfehle Euch, Dorsche ab 50cm mitzunhemen, ansonsten ist der Angeltag unter Umständen nach 30 minuten vorbei und es geht auf Platte.

Als Köder dienten gestern leichte Pilker zwischen 30g und 40g, bevorzugt in hellen Farben und Gufis mit 30 g Köpfen. Viele Dorsche sind auch auf kleine Gufis um die 5 bis 7cm als Beifänger eingestiegen. Komischerweise gab es ohne Beifänger fast keine Bisse- mit Beifänger haben die Dorsche auch auf Pilker und Gufi gebissen. Wir hatten auch viele Wittlinge in vernünftigen Größen, auch Makrelen sind unterwegs, allerdings noch schierig zu finden.


----------



## Mittelhesse (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Vielen Dank Gemüsetaxi und Lars. 
Damit lässt sich arbeiten.
Ich werde berichten. 
Gruß Jörg |wavey:


----------



## Mittelhesse (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fehmarn 2018*

Moin.
Wir sind nun zurück in Hessen.
Das Angeln war super. 
Wir waren drei mal draußen. 
Immer in der Gegend von Staberhuk. 
Alle Dorsche haben 18-21m gebissen. 
Wie Lars es hervorgesagt hat, fast nur auf Beifänger.
Eine schwarze Dorschfliege war bei mir sehr erfolgreich.
Die Fliege hat den Vorteil das sie sehr haltbar ist. 
Vielen Dank noch mal für eure Berichte und Empfehlungen.
Gruß Jörg. :vik:


----------

